# Clauing 6300 Headstock alignment ?



## hvontres (Jan 25, 2014)

I am currently in the process of stripping down and cleaning my Clausing 6303. The lathe has some red polishing goo all over the place and I would like to pull the headstock off of the bed in order to clean both parts. Are there any tricks to getting the headstock properly re-aligned to the bed? It looks like it picks up one of the V-ways and should just bolt back into place, but I would like to make sure before I do something stupid.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Jan 25, 2014)

Sorry, no help on the headstock alignment.  (I bet it should if it's on a V.

I see your control that engages your power feed is missing it's knob too.




Actually, mine is broken off.  Not sure where I'm going with this.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Jan 25, 2014)

This could be what the red junk is.
Jewelers Rouge Polishing Compound


https://www.google.com/search?q=polishing+compound&espv=210&es_sm=122&tbm=isch&source=iu&imgil=XmhPGztebSFGDM%3A%3Bhttps%3A%2F%2Fencrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com%2Fimages%3Fq%3Dtbn%3AANd9GcSkkug1MUu1aJLYNNUv1VDcTAUIcc1KFvAEQoSeVf4kBq_oIc4ANA%3B800%3B541%3BGEg1RkpjjmDoDM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.pjtool.com%252Fjewelers-rouge-polishing-compound.aspx&sa=X&ei=B1_jUseBFemIyAG-5YHYBQ&sqi=2&ved=0CFQQ9QEwAQ&biw=1344&bih=767#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=XmhPGztebSFGDM%3A;GEg1RkpjjmDoDM;http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pjtool.com%2Fimages%2Fproducts%2Fdetail%2F3-Red.jpg;http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pjtool.com%2Fjewelers-rouge-polishing-compound.aspx;800;541


----------



## hvontres (Jan 25, 2014)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> This could be what the red junk is.
> Jewelers Rouge Polishing Compound
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=polishing+compound&espv=210&es_sm=122&tbm=isch&source=iu&imgil=XmhPGztebSFGDM%3A%3Bhttps%3A%2F%2Fencrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com%2Fimages%3Fq%3Dtbn%3AANd9GcSkkug1MUu1aJLYNNUv1VDcTAUIcc1KFvAEQoSeVf4kBq_oIc4ANA%3B800%3B541%3BGEg1RkpjjmDoDM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.pjtool.com%252Fjewelers-rouge-polishing-compound.aspx&sa=X&ei=B1_jUseBFemIyAG-5YHYBQ&sqi=2&ved=0CFQQ9QEwAQ&biw=1344&bih=767#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=XmhPGztebSFGDM%3A;GEg1RkpjjmDoDM;http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pjtool.com%2Fimages%2Fproducts%2Fdetail%2F3-Red.jpg;http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pjtool.com%2Fjewelers-rouge-polishing-compound.aspx;800;541



Yeah, I think that mixed with some red scotchbite and old grease ... At least simple green and elbow grease seem to cut through that stuff.

I am planing on making a new knob and plunger once I get the lathe up and running. You are missing your's too? Does that affect the power feed at all? It seems that the lever will engage just fine, but It could easily pop back out. But that is way down the to do list ritght now 

I think tomorrow I will work on getting the base cleaned up and ready for paint prep. The bottom has a bunch of rust and so far the poweder coaters have not gotten back to me with an estimte  At least I won't be freezing out in the driveway. And since the paint is a loss anyways, I think I'll break out the power washer for this part.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Jan 25, 2014)

Well, actually, I do have the knob and the shaft it goes on.  The part it goes in, what you have left, the end is broken off.    

Yes, that does effect the power feed.  I don't know what is supposed to keep it engaged.  Maybe someone will come along and enlighten us!

I suppose one of these days, I should take my apron apart to check for wear.


----------



## hvontres (Jan 25, 2014)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> Well, actually, I do have the knob and the shaft it goes on.  The part it goes in, what you have left, the end is broken off.
> 
> Yes, that does effect the power feed.  I don't know what is supposed to keep it engaged.  Maybe someone will come along and enlighten us!
> 
> I suppose one of these days, I should take my apron apart to check for wear.





It looks like there is a threadded bushing (OQ 32) that threads on the end of the handle (OQ-30). I think the spirings are supposed to push the pin (Oq31) in to engage the Overload clutch (OQ-25).

When you get a chance, could you post some pictures of the parts that you do have? I'd like to see what the end of the pin is supposed to look like.


----------



## hvontres (Feb 22, 2014)

Ok, so I asked the guys at Clausing and they sent me the service manual which reccomends against removing the Headstock. It also has some other good info inside. I especcially love the Spindle bearing preload procedure..... Thighten it up until it feels right, run for 10 minutes and if it doesn't overheat you are good to go 



View attachment cla-6300.pdf


----------

